# Auto Smart G101????



## Amos (Feb 28, 2007)

Is Auto Smart G101 any good as a pre wash for archs, door jams etc.

Or would I be better using the Multifresh, as I have heard it is just G101 with a great smell so it can also be used on mats etc....


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

yeh G101 is REALLY good use it door shuts boot shuts etc etc cut 4:1 its a really nice and cheap product


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

G101 is super strong be careful, read the dilution label


----------



## skauldy (May 14, 2007)

yeah in the garage i use to work the valeter used it for cleaning alloy's and everything :detailer:


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

why not use use autosmarts tfr for doorshuts and arches works out cheaper per 25litre and does the job


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i used a weak solution of g101 last week and it did the trick.


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

i always use a weak solution in a spray bottle as apre spray round the bottom half of the car


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

Autotec said:


> i always use a weak solution in a spray bottle as apre spray round the bottom half of the car


ditto, works really well


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

i've used this stuff before and thought it was great. My mate used to get me it when he worked at a valeters but he doesnt work there now!

Any idea's on where i can get it from?

Thanks


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

There should be a local rep in your area, although there is a website you can buy it from


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Clark said:


> There should be a local rep in your area, although there is a website you can buy it from


I gave up trying to find out who my local rep was when I didn't get any response. 
I even PM'ed a member on here who represents himself as having some connection with AS, and still got no response.

I didn't have this problem with any of the DW traders who were happy to supply me with alternative products.

Steve O.


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

Dipesh you can get it on EBAY!


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

.Martin said:


> Dipesh you can get it on EBAY!


Found it! Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Ring Autosmart customer services and give one of the girls your postcode and they will give you the number of your local franchise. The phone number is under the contact section of the website.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

SteveOC said:


> I even PM'ed a member on here who represents himself as having some connection with AS, and still got no response.
> 
> I didn't have this problem with any of the DW traders who were happy to supply me with alternative products.
> 
> Steve O.


I dont know if you was meaning me Steve but my inbox has been full recently so might not of got your pm. Either that or i somehow deleted it by accident when trying to free up some space in my inbox. Either way i have no access to any of the franchise numbers other than a couple near by so you would of had to of rang AS customer services anyway. Apologies if it was me who you sent the pm to.


----------

